# Premium Channel Premieres: August 2009



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Starz has made their information available early, so I'm putting up an early note on the schedule information for August 2009.

I'll update the information later to add HBO and Showtime when that information is available.

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available and if I have any available time. As always, everyone will hopefully of course appreciate any information you may be able to add (such as the always helpful Pablo has been able to provide :up. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*Starz/Encore channels*

In August, *Starz* continues the fourth season of "Martin Lawrence Presents 1st Amendment Stand-up." The series, hosted by Doug Williams, continues to bring on the laughs with new episodes, featuring some of today's hottest stand-up comedians.
*The Starz Saturday Premiere* offers *Step Brothers* (8/1) starring Will Ferrell and John C. Reilly; *Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist* (8/15) starring Michael Cera and Kat Dennings; *Beverly Hills Chihuahua* (8/22) starring Piper Perabo, Jamie Lee Curtis and the voice of Drew Barrymore; and the unrated version of *Hancock* (8/29) starring Will Smith, Charlize Theron and Jason Bateman. And *Summer of Stars* continues with films from Will Ferrell, Adam Sandler, Amy Adams and Queen Latifah.

*Encore* moves forward with its double-header of comedy every Sunday night starting at 8:00 p.m. Its *Summer Comedy Camp* featuring films such as *Fast Times at Ridgemont High*, *Cheech & Chong's Things Are Tough All Over*, *Mrs. Doubtfire*, *National Lampoon's Animal House* and *The Blues Brothers*. Theres also a *Spotlight* on prolific producer *Jerry Bruckheimer* featuring his films *Bad Boys*, *National Treasure: Book of Secrets*, *Enemy of the State*, *Pearl Harbor* and *Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End*, *Remember the Titans* and *Armageddon*.

*Starz* Saturday Night Movies: Hit movies premiering every Saturday night at 9 p.m. 

*Step Brothers* 8/1  (Will Ferrell, John C. Reilly, Richard Jenkins) 
*The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian* 8/8 (Anna Popplewell, Ben Barnes, Georgie Henley) 
*Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist* 8/15  (Michael Cera, Kat Dennings, Alexis Cziena) 
*Beverly Hills Chihuahua* 8/22  (Piper Perabo, Jamie Lee Curtis, and the voice of Drew Barrymore)
*Hancock* 8/29  (Will Smith, Charlize Theron, Jason Bateman)

I said previously that I really enjoyed *Hancock* though it was underappreciated at the box office and many potential fans panned it. It could have been better, and was a bit disorganized, but I thought it was a fun flick just the same. I haven't watched any of the *Narnia* films so can't comment on the one noted above. Also haven't yet watched *Nick & Norah* though it did fairly well when in theatres. I did see *Beverly Hills Chihuahua* and thought it was ok. Families would probably enjoy it.

*HBO*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's July downloadable guide: in August, expect HBO to have all-new episodes of new original series *Hung*, along with the HBO original series *Entourage*. NFL/Sports fans can enjoy *Hard Knocks: Training Camp with the Cincinnati Bengals*. In addition to those originals, there's also hype for a new George Lopez comedy special (*George Lopez: Tall, Dark & Chicano*) and the movies *Tropic Thunder* and video game inspired *Max Payne*.

*Appaloosa* (Ed Harris, Viggo Mortensen, Renee Zellweger, Jeremy Irons, Timothy Spall, Lance Henriksen, Adam Nelson, Scott Wannberg, Gabriel Marantz, Robert Knott) 8/1 8pm
*Tropic Thunder* (Ben Stiller, Jack Black, Robert Downey, Nick Nolte, Steve Coogan, Jay Baruchel, Danny Mcbride, Brandon Jackson, Bill Hader, Owen Wilson, Matt Levin, Reggie Lee, Trieu Tran, Matthew Mcconaughey, Tom Cruise) 8/8 8pm (Already premiered on Cinemax in July 2009)
*George Lopez: Tall, Dark & Chicano* 8/8 10pm
*The Express: The Ernie Davis Story* (Dennis Quaid, Rob Brown, Omar Benson Miller, Aunjanue Ellis, Clancy Brown, Darrin Henson, Saul Rubinek, Nelsan Ellis, Charles Dutton, Nicole Beharie, Frank Grillo, Enver Gjolai, Kris Wolff, Justin Martin, Geoff Stults) 8/15 8pm
*Max Payne* (Mark Wahlberg, Mila Kunis, Beau Bridges, Chris "Ludacris" Bridges and Olga Kurylenko) 8/22 8pm
*HBO Boxing After Dark: Diaz vs. Malignaggi & Guerrero vs. Klassen & To be announced vs. To be announced* 8/22 9:45pm
*Pride and Glory* (Colin Farrell, Edward Norton, Noah Emmerich, Jennifer Ehle, Jon Voight)8/29 8pm
*MAYWEATHER/MARQUEZ 24/7 SHOW #1* 8/29 10:15pm

I've still not watched *Tropic Thunder* (mostly because I loaned my Blu-ray disc copy out to a friend and haven't gotten it back yet. Actually, I watched a little of it, but not far enough in to really give much of an opinion. What I did see was loud and seemed to be filled with gun-fire and explosions. (I put the disc on to test it out). I'm assuming that comedy would come later?! *Appaloosa* was pretty decent. If you like the Western genre, you'd probably enjoy it. I can't say enough good things about *The Express: The Ernie Davis Story*. It's is based on the true story of one of the best College football players in history. Someone that most sports fans would probably know very well if history had been a little different. Most definitely catch it, you won't be sorry. *Max Payne* is ok for what it is. Don't expect too much from it and you'd probably enjoy it. If you can't accept the video game/comic book world, then don't bother. *Pride and Glory* is decent, though somewhat formulaic. If you've seen _We Own the Night_ or say _The Departed_, you may find this too familiar.

*Cinemax*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's July downloadable guide: in August, expect Cinemax to have *The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor*, along with *Mirrors*.

*The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor* (Brendan Fraser, Jet Li, Michelle Yeoh, Maria Bello, John Hannah, Isabella Leong, Anthony Wong, Luke Ford) 8/1 10pm
*Mirrors* (Kiefer Sutherland, Paula Patton, Amy Smart, Cameron Boyce, Erica Gluck, Mary Beth Peil, John Shrapnel, Jason Flemyng, Tim Ahern, Julian Glover, Aida Doina) 8/8 10pm
*The Rocker* (Rainn Wilson, Christina Applegate, Jeff Garlin, Jane Lynch, Will Arnett, Josh Gad, Teddy Geiger, Howard Hesseman, Emma Stone, Jason Sudeifik) 8/15 10pm
*Rocknrolla* (Gerard Butler, Tom Wilkinson, Thandie Newton, Mark Strong, Idris Elba, Tom Hardy and Toby Kebbell, and featuring Jeremy Piven and Chris "Ludacris" Bridges) 8/22 10pm
*Nights in Rodanthe* (Richard Gere, Diane Lane, Scott Glenn, Christopher Meloni, Viola Davis, James Franco, Becky Baker) 8/22 10pm

I haven't seen either *The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor* or *Mirrors* so can't offer any advice on either. I have seen *The Rocker* and enjoyed it. Decent flick that you can enjoy with your family, though it premieres late so you'd probably want to DVR it or catch a later showing. (Bonus points if you recognize the lead singer without checking the review I had posted at Amazon and without checking IMDB.) *Rocknrolla* is ok. Guy Ritchie fans would likely enjoy it, while others will likely find it a bit of a chore to watch. *Nights in Rodanthe* wasn't a bad film but if you've seen The Notebook or Message in a Bottle you've seen the same film before. All written by the same guy, all in the same style, all with the same problems.

*Showtime*
Showtime has the new Edie Falco series seasons *Nurse Jackie* premiering on Monday, June 8 at 10:30pm which is followed by the new season's episodes of Weeds.

*Lars and the Real Girl* (Luke Wilson, Ryan Gosling, Emily Mortimer, Paul Schneider, Kelli Garner, Patricia Clarkson) 8/8 9pm
*Rambo* (Sylvester Stallone, Julie Benz, Matthew Marsden, Graham McTavish, Reynaldo Gallegos, Jake La Botz, Tim Kang, Maung Maung Khin, Paul Schulze, Cameron Pearson, Thomas Peterson, Tony Skarberg, James With, Kasikorn Niyompattana, Shaliew 'Lek' Bamrungbun) 8/15 9pm
*Saw IV* (Lyriq Bent, Scott Patterson, Costas Mandylor and Donnie Wahlberg) 8/22 9pm Note: already aired on The Movie Channel in July 2009, if not earlier.
*War* (Jason Statham, Jet Li, John Lone) 8/29 Note: already aired on The Movie Channel in July 2009, if not earlier.

(another weak month for movies on Showtime, but that can be said most of the time, no?)

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for June.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

If I had to choose only one film to recommend catching, I'd easily pick *The Express: The Ernie Davis Story* on HBO. It's a great film and really shouldn't be missed.


----------

